# EGRC-BPT valve?



## chubsmagee44 (Jun 24, 2004)

i pulled my ECU error code and it was 0306, which came up as EGRC-BPT valve, it has a picture in the haynes manual...but i have no idea where it is...con someone please tell me


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

chubsmagee44 said:


> i pulled my ECU error code and it was 0306, which came up as EGRC-BPT valve, it has a picture in the haynes manual...but i have no idea where it is...con someone please tell me


Right by the throttle body just underneath it. Download the FSM, they haynes manual sucks!


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Take the Haynes manual out in the driveway, spray liberally with lighterfluid, and apply lit match. The Chilton's manuals are a little better and pricier, but there's no replacing the free FSM.


----------

